# Help? Post neuter hair



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay so I'm about to give up with Beau's coat. He had a gorgeous coat till he got neutered and now it's just a mess. 

Pre-neuter:



Now:










this is AFTER grooming too. It just sticks out everywhere and the texture is really strange.

What kinds of products can I use to get it to at least lie flat? I'm not expecting him to get back into show coat or anything, I just want him to stop looking like a walking dustbunny....


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Is he on any Omega 3 fatty acid/fish oil supplements? did wonders for my dog's coat.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

one of my shelties did this to he is a rescue and the vet said up untill they are two there coat can change
so it was like a combo thing him being nurtered and turning 2
i use foster and smith glo coat
it helps 
jamie


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

My dogs haven't had any coat changes post neuter..have you had his thyroid checked?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

grab said:


> My dogs haven't had any coat changes post neuter..have you had his thyroid checked?


I'll second that.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I asked Crystal's breeder for you. She said:



> I do know that both humans and dogs can suffer hair issues with anaesthetic. She may have to wait till he drops his coat in the summer. I would be conditioning it really heavily...to the point that he looks like he needs a bath. There are several "leave-in conditoners" she could try.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> I do know that both humans and dogs can suffer hair issues with anaesthetic


when was he fixed? I agree, Jett was fixed a month and a half ago and he is blowing his coat big time right now


----------

